# Degree Certificate Attestation



## nrd2017 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi all

I know this question has been asked previously, but the replies all seem to be old and as UAE has changed their rules regarding degree attestation recently, I thought I'd post to see if anyone could help:

When having my degree attested in the UK - do i send just the degree certificate or also the academic transcript?

Would appreciate any help

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Your actual degree needs to ahve the attestation certificates and stamps on it. I used a company called INDEX, they'll do it all for you.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm not aware of any change in the process recently at all - transcripts are more often asked when your employer is either governmental, or they have a lot of equivalent candidates to choose from.

I've never been asked for my transcript nor has anyone in the office but a certain country near here asks for them as a matter of course.


----------



## nrd2017 (Aug 30, 2017)

thats really helpful. thanks so much!


----------



## oqtagon (Dec 27, 2017)

Only the highest degree has to be attested and not the transcripts. Transcripts has to be attested if you got a chance to work in government firms . call 043888628 for more info


----------



## pixel212 (May 21, 2018)

I find myself with this same question about whether or not I need a transcript. The instructions I've received make it sound like I do.

My company says the documents that are required include:
1. Degree - Final OR Provisional (Attested) 
2. Final Year Mark sheet 

They also note that 
1. Both the documents are required.
2. Any one of the documents must capture the Register or the Roll No. 

I'm guessing "mark sheet" is a transcript. I'm sending my notarized diploma to a service now to take care of the rest. Should I get a transcript to send with it? I'm assuming the UAE embassy will know what to do with it?

Or is there no need for the transcript to be attested as well?


----------



## pixel212 (May 21, 2018)

I think I understand the diploma attestation process, but I'm completely confused about the recent reference to a transcript (marks sheet?) now.


----------



## cager (May 19, 2018)

I ordered my transcripts from my university and had them send it directly to the UAE embassy in Canada.

My diploma was notarized, and was sent to Global Affairs Canada to authenticate, which they will then send back to me.

The law firm will then take the notarized, authenticated diploma and my work contract to the UAE embassy in Canada, and will verify it against the transcripts that were sealed and sent from my university directly to the UAE embassy.

I believe this is the process, at least for Canadians


----------



## pixel212 (May 21, 2018)

So is the transcript process a separate thing from the degree attestation process? What did the UAE embassy do with the transcript?

My notarized diploma is arriving today in DC to go the department of state then UAE embassy. I ordered a transcript yesterday just in case it's needed and I'm having it sent to the company processing my degree. If it's a separate process I guess they can go ahead with the degree attestation and then do something with the transcript when it arrives in a couple weeks. What should they do with it? Any idea? Does it need to be attested?

*so confused*


----------



## pixel212 (May 21, 2018)

The service I'm using to have my degree attested just emailed me to say a transcript isn't necessary. So now I'm not sure what or who it's for and if it matters that it's not being delivered directly to them. Ugh


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

pixel212 said:


> The service I'm using to have my degree attested just emailed me to say a transcript isn't necessary. So now I'm not sure what or who it's for and if it matters that it's not being delivered directly to them. Ugh


Hi,
What job are you going to be doing?
My wife needed more than just the degree attested - she needed the copy of her entry in the register at her college with her roll number.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## pixel212 (May 21, 2018)

It's with a bank. Did she have it delivered to her company or the UAE embassy? 

I don't think my University uses language like "roll number." The only thing my university provides is a diploma and transcript of all courses with grades. I'm only having my masters degree attested and it's from a very large university in Texas.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

pixel212 said:


> It's with a bank. Did she have it delivered to her company or the UAE embassy?
> 
> I don't think my University uses language like "roll number." The only thing my university provides is a diploma and transcript of all courses with grades. I'm only having my masters degree attested and it's from a very large university in Texas.


Hi,
Hers was all done in the UK (by the recruiter that got her the job).
The reason that she needed the roll number - was that for her job, she needed to go through the PSV (Primary Source Verification) process - they check all your qualifications right back to the colleges and don’t simply trust a degree certificate.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## pixel212 (May 21, 2018)

PSV (Primary Source Verification) -- haven't heard of that before. Maybe that's what they're up to? I was just looking at one of my transcripts and the only number on it is my social security number with the first few digits X'ed out for privacy. So, I don't know if a transcript will give them what they're after. The university of Texas actually makes looking up grads fairly easy here
https://registrar.utexas.edu/students/degrees/verify
you just pop in anyone's name and it will tell you year first enrolled/last enrolled and degrees earned. I assume a lot of US universities use the same service.

There's some company the bank is using for this process but they don't actually answer any questions it seems, so I'm left to try and decode things. Hopefully it will work out
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

pixel212 said:


> PSV (Primary Source Verification) -- haven't heard of that before. Maybe that's what they're up to? I was just looking at one of my transcripts and the only number on it is my social security number with the first few digits X'ed out for privacy. So, I don't know if a transcript will give them what they're after. The university of Texas actually makes looking up grads fairly easy here
> https://registrar.utexas.edu/students/degrees/verify
> you just pop in anyone's name and it will tell you year first enrolled/last enrolled and degrees earned. I assume a lot of US universities use the same service.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I believe the company that did the PSV process for my wife's employer were called Dataflow.
Cheers 
Steve


----------

